
Show HN: LogoFox – fast logo maker - alantrum
https://logofox.co/form/name?utm_source=hackernews
======
esquivalience
Fantastic concept! But I'm completely turned off by the IP terms ([1] below).
This suggests LogoFox is pushing icons without doing IP checks, and selling
them as finished logo designs without any assurance that the user won't get
sued because of this.

Don't take this as negative feedback, but as a tip to re-think the legal side
approach. Better would be that you

(a) you do some copyright checks and your terms state what checks have been
done; and (b) once someone pays for the logo, they own the IP rights in the
logo.

[1] "Third Party Design Resources – You may use purchased End Products outside
of the Site, whether for commercial or personal purposes. Prior to creating
and using any End Product, LogoFox highly recommends you to perform due
diligence to determine that the use of the Design Resources is free of any
adverse claims and is not subject to any third party rights. LogoFox may also
use symbols provided by The Noun Project, a third party content provider that
obtains the symbols from other third party contributors. All use of these
Symbols is AT YOUR OWN RISK. "

~~~
andrewchambers
Agreed, If I paid for this service, I would expect them to do that sort of due
diligence. Otherwise what am I paying for?

~~~
rsoto
> what am I paying for?

A logo? Remove the automatic part and focus just on the deliverable; whether
it's made by a computer or by a human, what you get is a few concepts before
you select the one you like. And then you go with a lawyer to protect your IP.

~~~
debaserab2
> And then you go with a lawyer to protect your IP.

Which makes this way more expensive than a normal logo created by an actual
artist.

If I contract someone to make me a logo, I can normally safely assume there
won’t be lingering IP issues after I have the deliverable.

~~~
LeifCarrotson
> _If I contract someone to make me a logo, I can normally safely assume there
> won’t be lingering IP issues after I have the deliverable._

This clause is not about copyright on the logo itself. It's about trademark
law and all the difficulties therein.

I understand your concern about copyright. In copyright, the source of the
image is what matters, not its appearance: If you created your own logo that
happens to be similar to an existing logo, but did not actually copy the
existing item (and could prove that), you'd be fine. If you did copy it, and
made significant changes until it didn't look confusingly like the original,
you'd be guilty. But this isn't the problem that _" perform due diligence to
determine that the use of the Design Resources is free of any adverse claims
and is not subject to any third party rights"_ is warning you about.

Trademark law is different than copyright law. If you create a brand new logo
that, unfortunately, happens to look by random chance similar to another logo
that already exists in your market but you didn't know about, that's an IP
issue. You need to search out and differentiate your logo from all conflicting
logos that already exist.

This search is why no artist or automatic logo generator could guarantee that
you're able to use the outputs.

~~~
debaserab2
While you're correct, I don't think that's why the terms are stated as they
are. This site is aggregating symbols and appears to be completely uninformed
about the origin's copyright. The chance that one of the icons has licensing
terms is pretty high.

------
rkeene2
I tried it out and the UI is poor. Things like clicking buttons don't result
in any user-visible action, like a page loading, or even something bad (but
not as terrible as nothing) like the button changing contents -- a couple of
seconds later the next step happens. This means clicking is click, hope for
the best, wait 300ms, get bored, click again, give up. Same for the search,
type in a term, the list of icons disappears, and is repopulated when matches
are found -- unless no matches are found then nothing happens, you have to
wait until you are pretty certain that the blank icon area means no matches
and not searching.

~~~
rkeene2
If you click the "Pricing" link all the icons you selected and which items you
liked or not go away, and you have to start almost all the way over.

~~~
jxcl
I figured that would be the case so I tried to middle click the pricing page
and found that that wouldn't work either

------
foxhop
I agree that this sort of sucks for real designers but this is the sort of
crap we are going to be dealing with more and more as proponents of AI and
machine learning get their way.

This tool is not useful for generating a great logo, yet. But it does produce
a bunch of random ideas that might allow a human to come up with an awesome
idea.

For example I worked with a designer I found on craiglist for my logo for
Remarkbox ([https://www.remarkbox.com](https://www.remarkbox.com))

Her versions were everything up to the purple version:
[http://www.foxhop.net/remarkbox-logo](http://www.foxhop.net/remarkbox-logo)

I was very happy with her work and help coming up with the idea, I paid her in
full and ended up creating my own version which is the one I'm using today.

I think this sort of program could be marketed to real designers to help them
get the creative juices flowing.

LogoFox is a very cool idea, basically hot or not or tinder of design,
something I was talking to the founders of hatchwise about.

~~~
bruce_one
Quick side note, noticed a small typo on your website: "Ad networks on free
comment systems do more then hurt your brand, they also track, spy, and slow
down your pages", that "then" should be "than", just fyi :-)

[https://writingexplained.org/more-than-or-more-then-
differen...](https://writingexplained.org/more-than-or-more-then-difference)
if of any interest

~~~
foxhop
Thank you, I have been struggling my whole life with this mistake.

~~~
jpoesen
When? Then.

------
marpstar
I used LogoJoy [1] a year or so ago to create a logo for my side business.
This appears to have a lot of the same "designs" available as LogoJoy, but
with a much less intuitive UX.

[1]: [https://logojoy.com/](https://logojoy.com/)

~~~
Kequc
This feels like the logos are better than there and logojoy took me through
far too many steps. Leaving the forced registration to right before you even
get to see the logos they generated.

OP is a lot better.

~~~
SyneRyder
Looks like you can browse through some logos by using arrow keys to scroll the
logos below the forced registration. But I agree, the forced registration is a
really lousy thing to do.

I preferred the design process at LogoJoy though, especially the choice of
colors and explaining what the colors often mean.

~~~
naasking
> Looks like you can browse through some logos by using arrow keys to scroll
> the logos below the forced registration.

I've used it before for some ideas. I just remove the overlay using Chrome's
developer tools so I can see the logos clearly.

------
mr_ali3n
Good to see that you guys are using my redirecting loader
[https://codepen.io/mr_alien/pen/FDLjg](https://codepen.io/mr_alien/pen/FDLjg)
hehe

------
quickthrower2
I'd change the heart button to "Like it & Save It". I was clicking Like it
loads of times expecting something to happen then realized I was never going
to get a logo doing that. I didn't realize the heart did anything.

Also need some way of downloading them without giving the email. It is not
clear whether giving my email is going to let me download them or just get
back to where I was, where I need to buy them.

Finally the logos seem quite basic for a premium service. I could knock those
up in Inkscape for free.

------
softwareqrafter
Cool!

I would also love to recommend [http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com), for
open sourced logo designs made by a design agency [1] that you can download
and use for free.

[1] [http://fairpixels.pro](http://fairpixels.pro)

~~~
bminoo
Thanks for sharing. This is a great resource

------
hitgeek
the pricing seems high for this service.

$30 for a computer generated logo. $990 for a professionally designed logo.

I'm pretty sure you can get a computer generated logo for free from a variety
of services, and professional logos for much less than $990.

The UX on the site isn't great, so I wouldn't really pay for a premium
service.

~~~
labpdx
It appears that there's a Black Friday deal right now to get the $900 VIP
Package (professionally designed, etc) for $5.80.

Or it's an error.

~~~
labpdx
Seems like it was a bug or glitch, price is now back to $990 and no Black
Friday mention.

------
geetfun
Congrats on the launch. Yes, some folks have mentioned about the UI not being
optimized or whatever. But it's easy to defer launching with the hope that
everything would be "perfect" from the get-go. In any case, it's a good enough
MVP and hopefully you'll get some sales and valuable feedback to improve your
product further.

------
Todoit
How does invoicing work when you use such a service? Where does it come from?
Does it include VAT?

I tried to figure that out via the chat, but the developer said he is "not
sure".

What does that mean? Isn't everybody who sells physical or digital goods
required to provide a valid invoice?

------
slededit
You should respect the capitalization in at least some of the suggested logos.
I either got all caps, or only the first letter capitalized. If someone uses a
non standard capitalization its probably for a reason.

------
username223
I tried it for "Pied Piper," and ended up with a few B&W pictures of pipes,
and a propellor plane that might be a Piper Cub. Seems amateur.

------
hayksaakian
A little clunky on mobile, but the output is super cool.

My major annoyance is "trapping" the back button so I can't go back.

------
rsoto
Great concept, congrats on shipping. I think there's a big market for
automatic logo creation, however I don't think using icons from The Noun
Project is the answer because the output looks generic, and that's not
something you want if you are paying $30. I'm just thinking aloud, but the
brand name should get the idea for the isotype and then generate it from
scratch, not just using it. Also, the brand name should give the idea of
whether is a serious business, or a playful one.

On the experience I had a few ideas: after selecting the icons, there's no
«next», just «close» button, which sounds like I will lose my progress. And I
get you're generating the logos on the fly, but don't let me see a brief
moment of "error creating your logo". At least wait a few seconds before
showing it.

------
dreamling
This reminds me of [https://logojoy.com/](https://logojoy.com/) Does LogoFox
also use AI (as logojoy said they do
[https://logojoy.com/press/](https://logojoy.com/press/))

------
jfindley
Hmm "fast" logo maker - sure, it's fairly quick to use, but is speed of
creation really what people optimize for when creating a logo for their
<whatever>?

I feel like you'd be better off emphasizing ease of use for non-designers or
something.

------
kral
As a lot of stuff nowadays, this is just another 'fast food' for startuppers,
a random svg generator would have the same value.

------
andys627
Works better than expected - nice! Wasn't sure what to do at the icons screen.
Maybe "close" should be "see logo ideas".

------
grandalf
Not sure how sophisticated the permutations are, but it seems that logos are a
great way to test out various deep learning methods of image/symbol
generation.

As impressive as the AI music that sounds like Chopin is, I would love to see
what can be done with a logo, especially if some copy about the company and
product were also provided as input.

------
tigerBL00D
I expected the app to somehow "understand" the brand name and that the
meaning(s) would influence suggestions. I don't think that's happening, or at
least it's very basic. I tried "Cloudera" and "Red Badger" and got very
similar suggestions none of which had to do with the name at hand.

------
city41
This is a nice tool and I would like to use it for my side project. My project
is called "closet.zone", but when I typed that in, I got logos for "closet".
When I instead typed in "ClosetZone", the tool seemed to interpret it as
"closetz one", and stylized "one" in most logos.

------
theDoug
I wasn't aware that the speed to logo creation was a typical concern. Learning
something new every day.

------
themodelplumber
The mobile version needs help. I'm not sure I'd recommend this to my clients
who have zero budget vs some of the other googlable logo makers (I'm a graphic
designer who does periodic logo work and I offer to fix these auto-logos to
make them more appropriate).

------
LeonM
Doesn't seem to work, if I choose text+logo, I only get a square with the
first letter of the name I chose. Also, the icon browser needs some kind of
loading indicator, now I don't know if there are no results or if the search
is taking long.

~~~
sourcesmith
There is an error loading logo message which shows briefly then disappears...

------
WaxProlix
Seems like it'd be good to be able to specify word breaks. For my little
consulting company name, Forthright, it assumes that the word breaks are "For"
and "thright", which results in some weird looking logos.

------
Glyptodon
I'm quite annoyed that it thinks it knows the first letter is always
capitalized.

------
Lapsa
typed in 'LogoFox' and chose 'Anything'. i'm concerned

------
quickthrower2
I wonder if this is trending because due to word shape pattern matching, for
50ms my brain thinks that is about Firefox which is itself hot news right now.
Then one I realise it isn't I click anyway.

------
ghostbrainalpha
I found one that I really liked. So I clicked "I like it", but now it is gone!

I would really like a way to go back, so I could actually download, or
screenshot my favorite.

------
dlo83
I tried to buy a logo, but kept receiving a "Purchase Failed. Please try again
or contact support." Needless to say, not a good first impression.

------
dlo83
I tried to buy a logo, but received a "Purchase Failed. Please try again or
contact support" message. Not a great UX, to say the least.

------
the_arun
Would be great if we have

1\. Back button/link as well to go back and compare 2\. Facility to short list
icons and compare later to decide final version

------
harrygeez
Looking at the design on the generated logos, I'd say freelance designers need
not worry for now

------
deckar01
The search is case sensitive which produces no result when your phone starts
with caps automatically.

I selected icon only, picked an icon, clicked close, and it showed me a bunch
of text only logos with no icon. I went back, picked a shape, clicked close,
and the loading screen just kept loading.

~~~
deckar01
I was trying to provide helpful feedback. One of my favorite things about
"Show HN" is when creators address feedback in real time.

------
Ne02ptzero
You should add a previous.

------
lazycouchpotato
Website doesn't seem to be working in landscape mode on phones.

------
Jake232
Oops. An error just happened Try again or comeback in few minutes.

------
xmichael99
Why only alpha numerics? Totally fails me because of that

------
aerovistae
i don't get it. isn't it just showing the text in a variety of fonts with
different backgrounds and sometimes like a shape next to it?

~~~
igorgue
That's the definition of a logo.

------
jacoblsievers
Yes, UI is a wreck. In addition, services like this demonstrate a fundamental
lack of understanding as to what logos are for and how they function. You
can't communicate your brand's identity effectively by clicking some buttons
and going on your "gut." Do yourself a favor: pay for a professional.

~~~
davidjhall
How do you go about finding a good professional logo designer? Is there a
marketplace for designers?

~~~
chazzyluc
As pointed out above, if you are looking for a rough logo for a personal
project logo generators can be good enough.

Step above that would be the "gig economy" marketplace style sites for generic
logo creation. Be wary here though, many people spam these with knock-offs or
direct copies of existing logos & resell content. Basically make sure to image
search anything you get. From a pragmatic standpoint you can get something
pretty good out of these for the short term before rebranding down the road.

For finding serious custom branding services you can look through a number of
creative sites for talent. Creative job boards like Cloroflot
(www.coroflot.com/design-jobs), Behance (www.behance.net/joblist) or Dribbble
(dribbble.com/jobs) can fit the bill here. You can also search portfolios at
these sites and directly reach out to designers that match your style.

------
djstein
on firefox nightly. literally cannot scroll / see any of the page if window is
only at half height of my screen....

------
caio1982
Does not accept non-english brand names.

~~~
unwind
... with the rather silly error message of:

 _Only alphanumeric characters are allowed. 3-25 characters max._

Also, I failed to remember that it was a ".co" domain, but of course getting
the perfect domain is hard.

------
e2e4
pricing: 1 logo for $19 only p.s. info displayed in the end of the process:

------
mdavid626
Brilliant, thank you!

------
nvr219
This is awesome

------
wannabedevelopr
Hm it gets stuck on "We are creating your logos as fast as we can", dying
under HN pressure?

